# Erilay'a Returns to mix it up and reach goal before surgeryin October.



## Erilaya (Apr 26, 2005)

It has been a long while since I have been able to post regularly.. but here I am and I look forward to the commitment.. 

some might remember me..most won't . however I have been here in the shadows for a few years now.its been over a year since I had a journal though.. life got in the way ,that part is rectified so now I can focus back on me and my journey.

my goal is to lose 24 lbs prior to a panniculectomy on October 20th! but preop appts are on Sept 7th!!!! I desire to reach my goal for those appts.

( after losing 70 lbs so far I still have more to go!),This surgery is considered an abdominoplasty but much more extensive...it is also for the upper abs removing excess skin and fat pockets about 20 lbs or more worth.the incision will be an upside down T square and be over from the center of my ribs to 4 inches below my belly button and then hip to hip.. also having a  hernia repair.. ( a hernia I received from lifting oops.. its an umbilical type the size of a navel orange.. get it? "navel" orange hee hee) I am also have my abdominal wall reconstructed from severe separation so when all is done after the surgery I will have a 28 inch waist again and a funny scar but it will fade and I heal well.. its a 7 hour surgery so I want to be in the best condition I can be for it. I gained 30 lbs after I heard the diagnosis and what it all would entail.. so now I am done wallowing and want to be back to where I was and better than ever even!!!!

I am going to go thru my papers tonight and tomorrow and after work I will post my stats .I still have great muscularity and base.. my arms are still a nice 14.5" and my legs are doing okay but aloft of water is retained I noticed the weight is in my hind end and my upper thighs and face.. ick .ick. ick.

I am really confusing myself on a nutrition program to follow... and I am lost in that regard completely. I have not taken any supps in over a year... so I have forgotten most of what I had been learning from lack of stimulation and ambition.. gotta be honest right.. so I guess I have some more research to do in that regard.. so I will probably just put in my daily menu at the end of each day till I figure out what will work. I have a hard hard time losing fat.. I am 5'4.5 and built like a brick shiat house.( a perfect weight and muscularity in pounds for is about 145 at the lowest.. I am  very buff ( I am 185 right now) but need to cut cut cut.that is where I am lost.. HOW?? 

so there we have it..

off I go!.. Thanks for letting me be here I genuinely hope to glean much from you all.

Eri'


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Eri,

Welcome back and good luck !

I'm no diet person so the only help I can give is the usual "read the stickies" LOL
But as you know there are many here who can/will help with whatever you need .


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome back   I'm on the motivation bandwagon with GW.


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 26, 2005)

Than Gw and NT!! so nice to see ya!!! NT, How is the family!?

Yes indeed I will need all the motivation I can ! thank you much for the offering!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2005)

Erilaya said:
			
		

> some might remember me..most won't .



How could anyone forget the lovely and vivacious Erilaya?   

Welcome back and good luck.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2005)

Things are excellent thanks!  We've purchased a house since we last chatted, so that is great.  This being our first summer in the house, we're pretty excited about being able to spend weekends and nights lounging around the backyard doing not much. 

You're doing well I see.  24lbs should be a snap for you!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 26, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> How could anyone forget the lovely and vivacious Erilaya?
> 
> Welcome back and good luck.




Thanks mucho grande Albob I am so glad to be back and I am soo glad to be remembered! awesome! thankyou for the compliment!

Eri' 
smiles


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 26, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Things are excellent thanks!  We've purchased a house since we last chatted, so that is great.  This being our first summer in the house, we're pretty excited about being able to spend weekends and nights lounging around the backyard doing not much.
> 
> You're doing well I see.  24lbs should be a snap for you!




thanks NT! Awesome bought a house hmm I am sure you have had a nicely done house warming hoopla to go with that? ownership is great..its the maintenance that stinks! trust me on that one...

thanks for the encouragement! today was not so bad .. thus far its the evenings that are the hardest tho.

smiles

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2005)

We actually had my bday and New Years parties that were awesome.  We had a DJ come in for my bday party.  You could hear the music clear down the block.  It was our way of saying to our new neighbours, guess who's in town!    We invited our neighbours so that we could crank it up. 

Maintenance ... we're starting to see little things that need replacing or upgrading.  It's all good though.

What's new with your fine self?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2005)

hey lady - glad to have you back!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 27, 2005)

*Hi Ng!*



			
				nikegurl said:
			
		

> hey lady - glad to have you back!


Hey right back at you woman! I am soo glad to beee back.. I see your as wonderful as always! big hugs and thanks for the welcoming home..


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 27, 2005)

*april 26th*

did 40 min cardio fast paced walk with HILLS. yikes.

meal1 2eggs and fruit and cup of green tea and water

meal 2 sugar free corn bread (1 slice) 4oz of chicken veggie platter and water

meal 3 protien powder and a banana and soy milk and a glass of water

meal 4 2 gluten free sugar free buckwheat pancakes and 4 eggwhites 3 strawberries and half an apple ( was tired after work and just not capable of cooking) and a few glasses of water

meal 5 Ceaser salad no croutons and carbwell dressing and a glass of water

before bed I had a cup of tea and a glass of water 
got up 3 times in the night to use the potty and have more water.


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 27, 2005)

*April 27th 2005*

light weights today I have to be careful of my hernia.. I lift much lighter but with more higher reps. I will put in what I did exactly this evening or in the morning.. have to rush off to work soon.. if the weather holds out to be good today.. a high of 10c I will go for a fast pace walk this evening. work out the kinks.. 

trying to cut out sugar  and gluten completely my body does not do well with it and I don't know why I slipped back into it and letting it happen allowing myself to feel physically crappy everyday for months..sheesh. self love... work in progress for sure.. but all things come...my body is my own temple! 

Create a great day!!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 27, 2005)

*April 27th,2005*

Menu today

meal 1  10 strawberries 2eggwhites 1 egg,1 slice of sugar free gluten free corn bread toasted cup of green tea
meal 2 1 orange salad and chicken 4 oz.
meal 3 tomato and onion and lettuce salad carb well dressing and water
meal 4 stirfry and brown rice =2 cups of veggies and 1/2 cp of rice made with steak 
meal 5 cup of tea and 4 arrowroot sugarfree gluten free sticks. 

water 3 liters today

workout was minimal ,work interfered ug I have to get more sleep in order to get more time to work this all in.. 


cardio 30 mins 

weights.. legs. I have to start writing down all I did I have memory retention problems in keeping track.. ug.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks like you are off to a great start on your goal!  Good luck!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 28, 2005)

If I don't start getting sleep I am going to have a complete meltdown!.. nothing is working.. I got about 3 hours last night. and I was at up and doing for the kids by 5 a.m and then to work by 8:30 and now at noon I have hit the wall.. by 1 I will be able to get thru till the night time. and then toss and turn and do the whole thing over again. 

just needed to vent. 

back to work.. 

eating is good today tho.. need to pick up the water intake though.

today is a rough day.

but inch by inch I CAN do this.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2005)

You WILL do this.  

Hey darlin', do you think it's time to update your avi? 
Not that I don't adore that one


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 28, 2005)

Good luck ,
Dan


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 28, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You WILL do this.
> 
> Hey darlin', do you think it's time to update your avi?
> Not that I don't adore that one



yes NT I suppose I should redo it.. my laptop is gone after tomorrow so I will have to use the puter at work.. however... I hsould have a pc at home soon and soon thereafter I will get a new AVI up and done.. perhaps somethin to show them muscles I gots . 

Thanks for the pick me UP .. I needed its the end of the day.. after 10 pm and I am going to go try to sleep! it has to happen.. 

thanks my friend


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 28, 2005)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Good luck ,
> Dan



THANKS DAN!! I appreciate the stop in!! I hope you are doing well also!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 30, 2005)

Have to work today... at work now ..Not suppose to be on the net.ugh..

anyway.. menu is same as the other day not much change except I had a WW sugar free bun with my protien for meal 3 yesterday.

today is on track tho eating wise HAVE To get a way in to workout looks like a night workout ... 

sunday is my one day off for everything. 

have I mentioned how tired I am.argh


----------



## Erilaya (May 2, 2005)

HOLY FLYING FUDGE BALLS! that is it.. I need to find a trainer.. perhaps an online one that one cost me an appendage but actually gives a damn wethere I reach goal or not.. not likely though huh? nonrhetorical just rambling in here .. however I just feel really frustrated.. this island is soo stinking small and small minded..everyones idea of going to the gym seems to be.. raquetball..curling.. or hockey based... none of the trainers I have talked to this week seem to really have a finger on the pulse of what I am trying to achieve.. argh! 

menu half stank cos I let myself slip due to being at work all weekend and so tired to cook and then having to come home to 5 kids who all needed my undivided attention.. crap.. me time?? what the hell is that?? I know abs are made in the kitchen but even that is confusing me beyond measure. I just am not really sure with my schedule and time frames how to go about it.. 

I envy those that can get thier acts together and stay soo focused.. I mean really.. how hard can it be for a mother of 5 who works out of the home and from home as well to lose wieght and get ripped?? or at least lose enough weight so when I have my surgery the battle to get my prebabies body back won't be even more of a mountain to climb over ... 

I know I can do it and I will but oh my gosh it would be nice if I could figure out how to get it rolling and happening without the clumsiness of falling on my face everyother day.

back to the grind.. work this week is wicked I have wednesday off tho.. and maybe sunday. I have to rework my menus and find some balance something is off.. and I have to find a workout that will burn this fat off!


----------



## sftwrngnr (May 2, 2005)

Erilaya,
Being a mom to 5 in and of itself is a huge job, let alone working full time AND trying to squeeze a workout in.  I have 3 daughters, and I ~try~ to stick to my powerlifting regimen.  Can I do it as regularly as I'd like?  Honestly no, and I get super-frustrated with my wife who seems to pick at me because in her opinion, I'm not serious enough about it to enter a meet... (ummm... gee... I move somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 tons of weight on leg days... my deadlift has gone up by 35 lbs in 2 months, and my squat has gone up by 75 lbs... I THINK thats serious).
Not that I am remotely a be-all, end-all expert, but if you haven't done so already, check out fitday.com to help with your nutrition goals.  I also know that Jodi has an AWESOME guide on cutting.  With regard to your workout, I would suggest taking a hard, realistic look at your schedule, and seeing where you can consistently fit a workout in, and then look at finding a program that will work for you.
Best of luck!
-Dan


----------



## Erilaya (May 3, 2005)

Thanks ever so much Dan.. getting someones elses perspective on the situation is always a great way to see the Forest thru the trees so to speak! so I am graciously thankful that you took the time to stop in and share your thoughts.. I shall heed that advice adn give fitday a try.. I suppose everything is a a trial by error and that getting there I do know I need to get there by doing.. and not complaining..

Thankyou again.. and sounds as though you are serious enough even if its not what others think of as serious.. but its our demons we must  tame isn't it? nobody elses.
Hang in there.. smiles

Be well

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (May 5, 2005)

Been doing good with nutrition but not good on training.. ug ug ug .. got to be hit with a stick I think!! crap. 

work all day today! won't get home till near bed and not seeing my kids really and then I work all day tomorrow and have to say in town over night and then work at 5 a.m again.. so frig.. will get a fast paced walk in tomorrow and saturday.. and free weights..


----------



## Erilaya (May 7, 2005)

alright its saturday.. 

got in a 3 mile run. 

did good on menu.. however I did have some raw sugar in a cup of regular caff coffee. I just was soo wrecked tired I caved! ug I suck sometimes.. and not the way I would rather..haha.. K obviously am humouring myself today.

have to work out the balances for the plans for next month.. got to get this in gear.. I have only 5 months!!! grrrrrrr.. 

I CAN DO THIS!


----------



## Erilaya (May 9, 2005)

K weights today.. well tonight crud! had a piece of cake for mothers day.. how do you say no to 5 faces sayin Happy mothers day?? good grief did not eat all of it tho.. 

starting gaba this week. lets hope this helps me sleep! 

good menu this week.. got it all written done and prepped.. now just sticking to it .. 

have 3 days off work this week!!! holy crap cowboy how will I handle that ?? alone time..me alone?? hmm should be interesting.


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Eri ... 3 days off = 3 solid workouts.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Stick with it, Erilaya.  You'll get there!


----------



## Erilaya (May 11, 2005)

Okay decided I will actually commit to putting my menu up here. I make my meals ahead for 4 days so I don't have to cook ,LT cooks for the kids so I don't get tempted to dip into the crap.. so that is good. 


I did some groceries yesterday got all my soy.( I am allergic to milk so I have to use soybased foods. I got protien powder and soy milk for my shakes.) got my tuna and my vegs and my fruits and kashi lol anyway.. at least I am more in gear now. 

I took Valerian last night..! I got lets count them 5 hours straight of SLEEP!! straight straight straight! wahoooooo.. and then was up only twice after that. yay.. so it seems that Valerian is a good alternative to help me get some sleep.. drinking herb tea at bedtime was not helping cos then I was up peeing all night! so I am thrilled I was in bed at 10 and up ready to go at 5a.m so yeeehaw! 

now to get everything in alignment I think I can really get to kicking arse! I had great gains last summer and it was really coming together . I hate that I allowed myself to get off track that the fear is not failure it IS Success! I really have a hard time accepting that about my myself and that it feels like a character flaw... ug ug ug .

HOWEVER......

wahoo.. its exciting when you see something start to come to fruition!

ahh reason to smile today.. off to go for a nice hard paced walk in the drizzle. 

so cardio is in today!


----------



## Erilaya (May 11, 2005)

well the drizzle stopped and I got in an hour of a fast paced speed walk.. felt great but man o man I get some super umm desirous when I am done.. makes it hard to concentrate back on work without release but that is a good thing I suppose.. lol


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2005)

desires?  Do tell?


----------



## Erilaya (May 13, 2005)

Such a naughty boy NT! spank spank! giggles..

Woke up to Flurries today so I chickened out on a walk.. just too cold to breath that in first thing I tell ya ! 

yesterdays intake breakdown is like this.

  Calories Eaten Today 
  source grams  cals %total 
  Total:   1245    
  Fat: 49  445  38% 
  Sat: 12  107  9% 
  Poly: 12  109  9% 
  Mono: 15  137  12% 
Carbs: 93  281  24% 
  Fiber: 23  0  0% 
Protein: 112  446  38% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


so close and getting closer to being balanced.. Ahh Fitday is fabulous! 

so then I shall hope that today will be better 

but goodness removing all sugar from your diet is nooooot easy!  ug ug ug 

gotta get that weight training in today


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2005)

Erilaya said:
			
		

> Such a naughty boy NT! spank spank! giggles..



don't start something you cannot finish 

Looks like the diet is coming together.  Now, if you can only find a way to squeeze in a workout inbetween work, mothering, etc 

Since we got the puppies, I cannot imagine how a mother of 5 like yourself does it.  I'm wore out with just two puppies.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah Eri....give it up, sista'!

_**Have boobs will travel**_


----------



## Erilaya (May 13, 2005)

I just get back and you two have me sucked right back into the gutter at least I know I where I belong .. hee hee with my mind IN the gutter..heehee...

I just meant that when I work out .. I get hmm amorous and usually have to find release wether it be manual or not.. preferably not .. NT& FTyou know me..know I am trying to behave!..yeah right that will last long..not! 

smiles


----------



## Erilaya (May 14, 2005)

may 13th

source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1360    
Fat: 30  272  21% 
  Sat: 9  77  6% 
  Poly: 8  74  6% 
  Mono: 8  76  6% 
Carbs: 176  623  48% 
  Fiber: 20  0  0% 
Protein: 102  408  31% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Erilaya (May 14, 2005)

gotta lower them darn carbs!!ug ug ug ug


----------



## Erilaya (May 14, 2005)

WAHOO. someone said my face looks thinner! yay!! one week sugar free! and its starting to show!! now if my ass would follow I will be happy!


----------



## Erilaya (May 14, 2005)

oh and my other revelation of the day.. took measurements..I will share that my biceps have gone down to 14" and are so much softer than they used to be I would ideally like to have 13" and double bi's again.. frig.. how did I do this before>??? ug.. I will figure it out again. 

I can still see the muscle underneath when I flex but crap its so gushy.. 

well at least I am having a good hair day right?? lol

weights tonight upper body and gonna make my arms fall off !!

and pilates


----------



## Erilaya (May 19, 2005)

CRAZY busy week.. 
will do my fitday stuffs for the last few days tomorrow to insert.. hurt my right shoulder blade? ug!


----------



## Erilaya (May 21, 2005)

well my shoulder is not improving looks like a trip to the Dr. actually its my shoulder blade over and up to my neck.it is worse in the night and when I first get up it works out thru the day some but still very restrictive in movement and tightness and pain.. argh.


----------



## Erilaya (May 22, 2005)

Okay I entered my meals into Fitday from May 14th and missed a few in between but I will put the dates with them.. its so hard to stay in a range I am happy with but I did not have too many Horrible days.. just 2 I think where I was way off ! ug ug ug


----------



## Erilaya (May 22, 2005)

May 14th

source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1360    
Fat: 30  272  21% 
  Sat: 9  77  6% 
  Poly: 8  74  6% 
  Mono: 8  76  6% 
Carbs: 176  623  48% 
  Fiber: 20  0  0% 
Protein: 102  408  31% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Erilaya (May 22, 2005)

may 16th

source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1876    
Fat: 94  844  46% 
  Sat: 38  343  19% 
  Poly: 7  61  3% 
  Mono: 40  356  19% 
Carbs: 144  526  29% 
  Fiber: 13  0  0% 
Protein: 116  464  25% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Erilaya (May 22, 2005)

May19th

source grams  cals %total 
Total:   380    
Fat: 7  59  15% 
  Sat: 1  9  2% 
  Poly: 2  17  4% 
  Mono: 1  7  2% 
Carbs: 36  114  30% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 52  209  55% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Erilaya (May 22, 2005)

May20th

source grams  cals %total 
Total:   957    
Fat: 34  308  33% 
  Sat: 9  81  9% 
  Poly: 4  39  4% 
  Mono: 17  154  17% 
Carbs: 100  364  39% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 66  263  28% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Erilaya (May 22, 2005)

MAY21th

source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1497    
Fat: 48  432  29% 
  Sat: 22  198  13% 
  Poly: 5  45  3% 
  Mono: 16  144  10% 
Carbs: 135  504  34% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 93  374  25% 
Alcohol: 25  173  12%


----------



## Erilaya (May 22, 2005)

MAY22nd

source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1308    
Fat: 35  314  25% 
  Sat: 13  121  10% 
  Poly: 4  35  3% 
  Mono: 13  113  9% 
Carbs: 184  651  52% 
  Fiber: 21  0  0% 
Protein: 74  298  24% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Erilaya (May 22, 2005)

Here is tomorrows today cos I may not have time to use the computer tomorrow.

source grams  cals %total 
Total:   537    
Fat: 20  178  33% 
  Sat: 4  38  7% 
  Poly: 5  43  8% 
  Mono: 5  45  8% 
Carbs: 28  89  17% 
  Fiber: 5  0  0% 
Protein: 68  272  50% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


I know the cals are low but I really have to just eat what I can bring and I stunk at figuring out what to bring and I am soo tired and beat today so I will probably feel like I am starving tomorrow.

exercise is minimal with my shoulder but I am doing what I can.. no real cardio to speak of.. sold my treadmill recently.. and its been too cold and rainy to go for my speed walks especially taking care of my friends lil fella 24-7 while his mum is away ..I don't miss having a baby around any more.. lol I like my Big Kids! 

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2005)

where you be girly??


----------

